# Sunday night dinner



## The Missing Link (Jul 30, 2006)

I had work all weekend.   I wanted to grill something so I grilled  some chicken and Sausage for dinner.


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

Great supper Link.  =D>  =D>  =D> 
I love the chicken under a brick thing.  Do you let your bricks pre-heat while the charcoal is getting ready?


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 30, 2006)

No! I wanted to see what if any grill mark would come from them.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Chris, what kind of sausage were they??? Man they looked good!!!   =D>


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> No! I wanted to see what if any grill mark would come from them.


Well it sure did look good. :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks good Link  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Great supper bud :!: 
 =D>


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 30, 2006)

the sausage was blue ribbon original.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2006)

Yuuuuum !!!!  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 31, 2006)

Its 6:30 in the morning and you have me thinking about dinner.  Nice job.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2006)

well you can tell he's from Texas....look at the size of those bricks!


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 31, 2006)

You know it everything is bigger in taxes.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice looking dinner, link!


----------



## Green Hornet (Aug 1, 2006)

That looks great. I saw the brick thingy used on a duck breast to get rid of the fat.. Did it dry out your chicken at all?


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 1, 2006)

A little bit but I think that it was more of me leveing it on to long.


----------

